# DIY: Euro amber tail lights and Blind spot mirrors. DIY heated mirrors!



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Loving both items. Super easy to install each.
*MIRRORS:*
Installed in a matter of minutes. 
1.Push the outside corner of the factory mirror into the mirror shell. 
2.Pull out the mirror on the other side. just yank. There is only one snap that you're pulling on. 
3.If you have heated mirrors, unplug the harnesses and remember which color goes to which. 4.Plug in your heated mirror connectors if you have the option.
5.Snap the new mirror into the port.
I know this sounds vague, but there is nothing to this. 
For cars without heated mirrors, all you need are "heated mirrors" imagine that, and vag-com. see bottom of thread for details.
*Total install time: 5 minutes.*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*EURO TAILS:*
They look sweet, you can tell they're amber even when they're not on.
1.Find your two access doors on the inside off your trunk, one on either side. Flat head to remove. The access door on the P side is tied to the car, you won't loose it. The access door to the D side is not, so be careful. 
2.Inside you'll find a 13mm plastic bolt, with a small flat head inside. Use either or to remove, I used a flat head that was wide enough to only sneak in. This made it very tight Tip: this is important b/c you don't want to loose this bolt, if it falls down, you'll be removing your spare tire to get it. 
3.Once you get this long bolt untightened, pull it out with a steady hand. 
4.Now you can pull the taillight assembly from inside out, then pull the two tabs out (which are on the outside). I took a pic of the rear of the light, so you can see the 3 points. The long bolt, and 2 tabs. 
5...Unplug, switch and reinstall your new light. Very easy.
*Total Install Time: D side 5 minutes. P side 65 minutes...*
I had to remove my custom enclosure to reach the access door! This was frustrating, but gave me a chance to shoot the enclosure which I never did. 
Could the magnet be any larger on this sub? It must weigh 18 lbs.








































































In this pic of the blind spot mirrors: I didn't do this on purpose but it shows how effective they are. 
I was standing practically next to the mirror, with my arm out to take the pic. And you can see my red sweatshirt in the mirror.








I must admit, a lot of these installs are cake. headlamp/fog bulp upgrades, euro switch, euro tails, blind spot mirrors, etc, etc. Very easy stuff.
-------------------------
*Thanks to DVAG member Bassbiker!*
The coding is in the door control modules (42 - driver door, 52 - pass door)
It all depends on what your current coding is. I have the cold wx package and my coding is 1209 for both front doors.
Here's the coding chart from VAGCOM label file for the driver's door:
C00,Door Electronics Driver (J386) Coding
C01,+0000001 - Rear Lid Remote Unlock Button (E233)
C02,+0000002 - Ambient Mirror Illumination
C03,+0000004 - Mirror Turn Signals
C04,+0000008 - Interior Door Handle Illumination installed
C05,+0000016 - Automatic Run active
C06,+0000032 - Mirror Heater installed
C07,+0000064 - Door Exit/Warning Light installed
C08,+0000128 - 5-Door Chassis
C09,+0000256 - Seat Memory installed
C10,+0000512 - Right Hand Steering
C11,+0001024 - Safe-Motor not installed
C12,+0002048 - Pinch Protection inactive
Here's the full label file from VAGCOM website:http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...N.lbl
I'd assume that those without the cold wx pack might have a code of 1177
If that is the case, you just add 32 for MIRROR HEATER INSTALLED
Now if your current code is 1209, you're configured to use the mirror heaters, but still not sure if the wiring is all in place within the door to actually supply power to it.
Page 98 of the owner's manual states "Turn the rotary knob to 0"
"Depending on outside temperature and vehicle speed, the mirror surfaces are heated until the ignition is switched off"
No need to push forward on the knob
You can also turn on the heated mirrors by hitting the rear defroster button. Very handy for morning ice removal routine.



_Modified by RyanA3 at 10:27 PM 1/31/2006_


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Euro amber tail lights and Blind spot mirrors. DIY heated mirrors! (RyanA3)*

FREE PASSENGER SIDE HEATED MIRROR!
I have a Premium car with no cold weather package. I just went out - popped off my mirrors and the passenger side had 2 wires connected for the heater element. The driver's side had the wires in the mirror housing but not connected to the mirror and there were no contacts on the mirror to connect the wires to (must not be a heater element in the driver mirror).
Anyway - all I did was change the coding for passenger door (52) from 0001177 to 0001209 and MAGIC - free passenger side heated mirror!
*Anybody want to sell me their cold weather package US driver's side mirror? Will pay via PayPal*
Thanks for the help.


_Modified by aeitingon at 8:41 AM 1-29-2006_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Euro amber tail lights and Blind spot mirrors. DIY heated mirrors! (aeitingon)*

just buy the one from your dealer. or better yet, get the D side blind spot mirror.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Euro amber tail lights and Blind spot mirrors. DIY heated mirrors! (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_just buy the one from your dealer. or better yet, get the D side blind spot mirror.

Of course both of those are good options. I just thought if there was somebody out there who had the cold weather pack and upgraded to the euro mirrors that i might be able to do this on the cheap.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

Great writeup as always, Rye. I added this to the DIY sticky.







*sparx*


----------



## jakko (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Euro amber tail lights and Blind spot mirrors. DIY heated mirrors! (aeitingon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeitingon* »_Anyway - all I did was change the coding for passenger door (52) from 0001177 to 0001209 and MAGIC - free passenger side heated mirror!


someone on another forum mentioned if this is done, the heated mirrors always stays on and will eventually burn out. can you see if the mirrors are warm all the time or only when you turn on the rear defogger?


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

i will check it out. my is300 always had them on with no way to turn them off and they never burned out on that car.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Euro amber tail lights and Blind spot mirrors. DIY heated mirrors! (aeitingon)*

Wow- in FL you need heated mirrors????


----------



## dfwvw (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Euro amber tail lights and Blind spot mirrors. DIY heated mirrors! (aeitingon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeitingon* »_FREE PASSENGER SIDE HEATED MIRROR!
I have a Premium car with no cold weather package. I just went out - popped off my mirrors and the passenger side had 2 wires connected for the heater element. The driver's side had the wires in the mirror housing but not connected to the mirror and there were no contacts on the mirror to connect the wires to (must not be a heater element in the driver mirror).
Anyway - all I did was change the coding for passenger door (52) from 0001177 to 0001209 and MAGIC - free passenger side heated mirror!
*Anybody want to sell me their cold weather package US driver's side mirror? Will pay via PayPal*
Thanks for the help.

_Modified by aeitingon at 8:41 AM 1-29-2006_

lol you live in florida, what a waste of money, i got winter tires for sale!


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

When I park outside at night - there is mad condensation on the mirrors in the morning. It's been in the 30s overnight here. I'll go ahead and take my own advice regarding what is and what is not a waste of money - thanks for the input, though.


----------



## dfwvw (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (aeitingon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeitingon* »_When I park outside at night - there is mad condensation on the mirrors in the morning. It's been in the 30s overnight here. I'll go ahead and take my own advice regarding what is and what is not a waste of money - thanks for the input, though.

I was just giving you a hard time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (aeitingon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeitingon* »_When I park outside at night - there is mad condensation on the mirrors in the morning. It's been in the 30s overnight here. I'll go ahead and take my own advice regarding what is and what is not a waste of money - thanks for the input, though.


I was at a friend's last night doing some vag-com testing. 
Jim, online as well with us, showed me and OOOO-A3 that the mirror heaters are ONLY activated with the rear defrost button, NOT the door panel trigger points. 
Well the two cars that he was speaking for, are SPORTS. His car is a sport with convenience and cold. His computer only shows the mirrors heating when the defrost is activated. Even if you push the button for a second, the mirrors will be heated for 10 minutes.
My car however, the button works on the door panel. If in the middle, the mirrors are heated, REGARDLESS of the rear defrost. Premium with cold. 
I have no idea why they are different.
Jim, others have any corrections or thoughts?


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

dfwvw - no worries. I am cooped up in a library studying for the Florida bar exam, so I may not be in the best mood.
Ryan - I will see how my Premium/no cold weather package/heated mirrors added works.


----------



## dfwvw (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (aeitingon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeitingon* »_dfwvw - no worries. I am cooped up in a library studying for the Florida bar exam, so I may not be in the best mood.
Ryan - I will see how my Premium/no cold weather package/heated mirrors added works.

gotta make that dollar to afford that A3!


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_I was at a friend's last night doing some vag-com testing. 
Jim, online as well with us, showed me and OOOO-A3 that the mirror heaters are ONLY activated with the rear defrost button, NOT the door panel trigger points. 
Well the two cars that he was speaking for, are SPORTS. His car is a sport with convenience and cold. His computer only shows the mirrors heating when the defrost is activated. Even if you push the button for a second, the mirrors will be heated for 10 minutes.
My car however, the button works on the door panel. If in the middle, the mirrors are heated, REGARDLESS of the rear defrost. Premium with cold. 
I have no idea why they are different.
Jim, others have any corrections or thoughts?

The manual states that mirror heaters come on depending on speed and temperature, and the door switch being in the 0 position.
I have no idea what temp and speed triggers them to turn on. 
I drove around one night in 38 degree weather to log measuring block 006 in door module 42.
That block will tell you when the mirror heater becomes active. At 38 deg , it never kicked on automatically. Don't know if it would have kicked on below 32 deg, although it was below freezing for your ride home.
I can tell you that if you want to test to see if your mirror heaters are working, hitting the rear defroster will turn them on regardless of mirror selector knob position.



_Modified by bassbiker at 5:31 PM 2/10/2006_


----------



## DAVID1.8T (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Euro amber tail lights and Blind spot mirrors. DIY heated mirrors! (RyanA3)*

Not to change the subject too much, but RyanA3, where did you get the the tail lights (link?) and how much do they cost?
Thanks a lot,
D


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Euro amber tail lights and Blind spot mirrors. DIY heated mirrors! (DAVID1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DAVID1.8T* »_Not to change the subject too much, but RyanA3, where did you get the the tail lights (link?) and how much do they cost?
Thanks a lot,
D


YGM!


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

can the dealer activate the heated mirror option?


----------



## akoda (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

where can i buy the bulbs to do this modification...what kind and size bulbs are they...i am a newbie ?
thanks


----------



## groovninja (May 16, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Euro amber tail lights and Blind spot mirrors. DIY heated mirrors! (RyanA3)*

I'm also curious where you got the Euro tail lights?
Thanks!


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Euro amber tail lights and Blind spot mirrors. DIY heated mirrors! (groovninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *groovninja* »_I'm also curious where you got the Euro tail lights?
Thanks!

cmon man i just posted this few hours ago
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3251415


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

Mmmmm, thinking about euro tails after I was rear ended with my red hazard lights on in a snow storm ( says he didnt see me )


----------



## raduga_nine (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: (kevin911)*

Kevin, sounds like you're better off enabling the built-in but disabled rear foglamp!! Search is your friend.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (raduga_nine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raduga_nine* »_Kevin, sounds like you're better off enabling the built-in but disabled rear foglamp!! Search is your friend.

You'll need the replacement switch w/ rear foglamp option as well.


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

its not the amount of light in the rear or adding another light, its changing from RED to AMBER. I sit on a Health and Safety commitee for the local Ambulance service and we have reviewed all the availablt data in lighting systems and Amber is a much safer colour.


----------



## TinaTwilight (Oct 9, 2013)

Well it Can be wired as running lights or turn signals. Comes with 4 different bulb colors in each package: blue, green, clear, and amber. Universal mounting for quick and easy installation for LH or RH.


----------

